# Steam but no hot water n



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi all of a sudden I am getting no water from the group head. Lights on front operate OK. It heats water OK and I get steam but no coffee! Is my pump dead?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

More likely a piece of grit or scale in the solenoid

Have you descaled recently?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

It is due, will try that first. I have now run out of what I had. Any recommendations for brands to descale a Classic?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I always used the Gaggia Descaler and it never failed me


----------



## mean_beanmachine (Aug 5, 2014)

Any food safe acid will do it. Try lemon juice it's citric acid . Essentially you are just decalcifying! Is your machine hand fill?


----------

